# Moby wrap too hot for summer?



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

i'm getting one because i like the versatility but i'm worried that it's going to be too hot for the baby in the summer time.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

mmm... my vote is that it would probably be too hot. i have a moby and have used it during the summer when desperate and it was not fun.
another great wrap option that would keep you and your babe much cooler is a bali baby breeze wrap from http://www.gypsymama.com ...they are very lightweight and very comfy.

edited to add- i'd steer away from the moby due to your baby's age too. although they are great wraps for infants the stretch gives too much with older, heavier babies, which can cause strain on your back. you're better off with a woven wrap if you want something that will last long term.


----------



## Taedareth (Jun 9, 2004)

The Gypsy Mama summer wraps are beautiful but they're $60. I found this other summer wrap for $33. They are also a cotton gauze.

Has anyone tried one from this company? Didja like it?


----------



## 2tolove (Mar 11, 2005)

So far there is 1 review on it at www.thebabywearer.com. and it got a 5







I am thinking of trying one too!

Her sale ends today I think


----------



## Taedareth (Jun 9, 2004)

Here's the Portable Baby Wrap Carrier. It's handmade by a WAHM. She says it's lightweight and folds down really slim. Not overly-stretchy like a Moby and not bulky like a Didy or Storch. 5 yards long. $80

Am I addicted to surfing for slings or what?


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

*although they are great wraps for infants the stretch gives too much with older, heavier babies, which can cause strain on your back.*

I don't know about that. I carry my ~22 lb 13 month old DD in the Moby all the time with no back strain. I normally have back pain from my boob weight (42 DDD--ugh) and I've found that the wrap acts as a sort of back brace on me and lessens the pain.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clovergirl*
mmm... my vote is that it would probably be too hot. i have a moby and have used it during the summer when desperate and it was not fun.
another great wrap option that would keep you and your babe much cooler is a bali baby breeze wrap from http://www.gypsymama.com ...they are very lightweight and very comfy.

edited to add- i'd steer away from the moby due to your baby's age too. although they are great wraps for infants the stretch gives too much with older, heavier babies, which can cause strain on your back. you're better off with a woven wrap if you want something that will last long term.

ITA. You can also get your baby on your back a lot easier with the BBB than you can with the Moby.


----------

